# New Budgie Traumatic Experience. Quarantine Question.



## AnarchicKilljoy (Mar 31, 2016)

Sorry, this will be a little long.
Okay, so let's get right into it. I am an owner of two budgies, Mochi of whom I've had for at least four months now. He's happy and healthy, but I'm afraid that the way the worker grabbed him was too traumatizing. He was flying around a lot, and when she finally got a hold of him it wasn't a gentle grab at all, it was a heavy-handed full grab that left him screeching, and then she just shoved him right into the box. No setting down, no slowness, just shoved him right in and closed it. That, in turn, made it very hard to gain his trust. It took a month before I could even get him to leave his cage or be okay with my hands. He's much more trusting now, and will sit on my hand or he'll fly to my computer monitor and sit there, but nowhere else. He also has never touched one of his toys. I assume he's very lonely after four months of no friends. So having gotten Mochi's trust, I decided I'd get him a friend. I little green budgie named Aussie. Now I've had Aussie for a little over a week now. And if you check my profile, it states that I own three cats. Which might be worrisome to some, but they never caused any issues. Obviously, they are not allowed in the room when it's flight time for him, and they are barely allowed in the room when he's locked up unless they are under constant surveillance. So I got home from a show I played tonight kinda tipsy, and went and laid on my bed for a minute before going to spend time with him in the other room. I heard my dad's girlfriend open his door to see if I was in there, and then I thought I heard her close it. She popped her head in and said she was glad I got home safely. Normal stuff. But APPARENTLY she didn't close Aussie's door all the way, so my cat Kazi pushed it open and decided to go for Aussie. His cage was covered as it had been time for him to sleep, and I was awoken from my doze to the sounds of his cage shaking, him flying frantically, and my cat meowing. So I burst in immediately to find her sprinting away at the sight of me and the cage shaking. So I took the cover of the cage off and Aussie had lodged himself halfway between two bars. His wings were kinda tangled from trying to pull himself through. So I pulled him out very gently and he flew around for a minute. He finally settled onto a shelf, and I went and got him on my finger (the first time) and he just calmed down and sat there. He sat with me for awhile while I scritched the back of his head and the front of his chest, and he was calming down so I put him back in his cage and got him fresh food and water, and a strand of Sprayed Millet (his favorite so far). 
So here's where I need the advice, since that had to have been a traumatizing experience for him, what do I do? He seems very healthy, and likes to sing and hop around his cage and has been eating and drinking and his droppings are as they should be. I don't mind going into that room every night to spend time with him, but I absolutely do not want that to happen again. I don't think he's on Mochi's level of traumatized yet, so I think he can come back from it, but I almost don't want to have him stay in that room any longer. There's nowhere else I could put him though since the rest of the house is fair game for the cats. I have the room in my room to put his cage in there, but from what I hear the Quarantining process is very important, and if not followed can have some terrible consequences. 
But leaving Aussie in that room opens up the possibility of that happening again and traumatizing him even more. So what should I do? He's fine now, but god knows my dad's girlfriend isn't always the brightest (she had a really bad head injury when she was in the military) so it's not me being rude, she just gets like that. So there's a pretty good chance that could happen again and I know my cat wouldn't hesitate to go for round two. I can't keep him in my father's room because that's where the cats like to sleep, I can't keep him in the living room because of the cats, and I can't keep him in the kitchen. I'm sure you can guess why.
So what should I do with Aussie? He's taken to me pretty well already, much faster than Mochi, and they already know there's another bird in the house as they like to chirp and sing to each other through the doors. Should I keep the quarantine and keep him in that room with the chance of having that happen again, or break quarantine and just move him into my room. He wouldn't be pushed right into Mochi's cage. I'm smart enough to know the process of putting their cages near each other to see how they react and act towards each other for about a week and then let them both out on common ground, and then if they're fine after a few times, then they're okay to be put in the same cage with more perches and more food and water dishes. 
So yeah, sorry this is extremely long but I'm just really stressed right now. 
So please, just let me know what you think would be best in this situation. I know breaking quarantine can be bad, but I know there have been exceptions. But I can't just bank on the fact that breaking it MIGHT be fine. So what should I do here? 
Also, I should add that Kazi did not even touch Aussie. It's a thick blanket that covers it and I think she just swatted it a few times. There's no way she could have actually reached in and touched him. He's on a stand that's about two feet tall or so, and that's tall enough that she legitimately couldn't have even gotten a sliver of her paw in there or on him. No saliva, no surface scratches, no actual contact. 
Thank you, 
Cameron.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm very sorry for this scary event which could have ended very badly.
This only goes to show just how careful one must be especially when housing cats and pet birds. It's not even advisable to have both species sharing the same room even when under supervision, as it only takes a split second for things to take a bad turn.
It's good that your cat didn't manage to get to Aussie and despite the fright your budgie was not harmed.
If you haven't read this link, be sure to do so: http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/329945-cats-dogs-predators-birds-prey.html

Quarantine is extremely important and so is ensuring that both your budgies are kept in a safe environment. During this quarantine time, you can place a sign on the door to alert and remind your father and his girlfriend to close the door at all times. 
Another option is for you to book your Aussie an appointment with an avian vet specialist for a wellness check. Depending on the results and if Aussie is given the all clear by the vet, you can move his cage into Mochi's room.

Best of luck with everything.


----------



## AnarchicKilljoy (Mar 31, 2016)

Thank you so much for the advice. I called the only vet in town that serves birds and they said that a standard check-up is $45, more if something is found and treated. So far I don't think anything is wrong that you can tell by checking droppings and stuff. But what all would I need to get checked so that I could see if he could just begin the process of ending Quarantine? Just a normal check up?


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Cameron, An Avian vet visit should include the checking of the birds droppings for any signs of Megabacteria, or parasites also the colour of the droppings can alert the vet to some types of diseases. Taking bloods can alert to other diseases that are carried and passed on also. Checking the breathing and nares for signs of respiratory distress or discharge.
Check the length of the beak, nails, trim if necessary.
Look for visible signs of tumours ,growths or feather damage, or loss.
Mites, weight, general well being and appearance should be noted as well. :green pied:
Whilst there you may also discuss a good diet, and general tips for the care of your budgies.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

This link will give you information of how a good Avian Vet examines a budgie:
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/340410-avian-physical-examination.html

You mentioned your budgie was "lodged between two bars of the cage". What is the bar spacing of the cage?
For safety, the spacing between the bars of a budgie's cage should never be more than 1/2".
*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Cameron, 

You've been given great advice above. I'm glad your little one wasn't hurt, and I hope it doesn't happen again in the future! Let us know how the vet visit went. 

If your other budgie can get his head through the bars of the cage to the point where he gets stuck, it's important to get him a new cage right away with the proper bar spacing to prevent a tragedy :thumbsup: 

Best of luck!


----------

